# new late baby



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

here is my newest patient, soo cute, he has a slight splay as you can see.
he obviously will be wintered over and i actually caught one of the ferals today that i released a couple of months ago that visits everyday , so both will be wintered over and the older one can show him the ropes once spring comes


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

He's beautiful! Does that twine work for splayed legs?


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

awww he is precious. i just got one a couple days ago and is about his size.


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

doveone52 said:


> Does that twine work for splayed legs?


i'm wondering the same thing..... does that really work?


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

yes if it's not real bad, his was only slight, it's just soft cotton string not tied tight to his legs, and he can still walk around.
need more heavy duty stuff if it's a bad cases, usually renders them immobile


----------



## Flying Jay (Jul 6, 2009)

cutie. good luck he looks good.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i just love baby piji's, he has finally figured out he likes me back, so cute


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

OMG, he is so cute. I hope you can fix his legs. min


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Darling baby! Best of luck with him/her, and please keep us posted!

Terry


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

What a cutie!


----------



## alienbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

awww... he's adorable!


----------

